# ATTN: Hellhound/Dextra



## Ralts Bloodthorne (Jan 17, 2004)

Hound or Dextra...

I've beent trying to get ahold of you via PM's, threads and emails for over 2 months now...

Like I've posted in other places, my email has changed to ralts@centurytel.net

We've got a lot of things to discuss.

Get ahold of me ASAP.


----------



## Dextra (Jan 17, 2004)

Warlord Ralts said:
			
		

> Hound or Dextra...
> I've beent trying to get ahold of you via PM's, threads and emails for over 2 months now...




my email addy is denise at ambient dot ca
or feel free to pick up the phone


----------



## Ralts Bloodthorne (Jan 30, 2004)

Dextra said:
			
		

> my email addy is denise at ambient dot ca
> or feel free to pick up the phone




I've sent 4 emails, and tried to call you twice a day, EIGHT times today. Twice, someone picked up the phone, and hung up.

I'm starting to get a little pissed off.

You call me, or have Jason email me.

It's getting to the firing line, and I'm beyond irritated and into pissed off.


----------

